# Honda Eu7000 series valve adjustment



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Simple and easy DIY process


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

just make sure you note the mm setting and use the metric setting.

and we check all of the gens before putting them in use.
and the zddp oil additive sure helps to hold down wear!

not setting the valves is the BIG leader in small engine gen failure after 2000 plus hours!
burns the valves and seats when the valves hang open....

same on lawn mowers etc...

we check and set the valves on every annual service.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Valve adjustments are one of those things that most people never consider or are nervous about attempting.
It’s Certainly easy insurance for keeping a piece of equipment around for a long time.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup!
pm if you need links for those special tools.
the right tools make the job easy to do!


----------

